# iPod mini buggé ! Yessss ! J'ai trop de la chance !



## mephisto_fr (26 Juillet 2004)

Cool !!
J'ai acheté mon mini ipod à la FNAC !! 
Je rentre, je teste tout ça... Et ça ne marche pas !!
Je peux naviguer "en avant" dans les menus, MAIS je ne peux pas revenir en arrière !!!
J'ai vu sur ce forum une personne avec le même problème mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé !!
Vous en pensez quoi... ??
J'ai pas trop de la chance ???
Vous pensez que la FNAC aura un autre mini ipod sous la main pour me l'échanger ???

HIP HIP HIP........ APPPLEEEEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## _m_apman (26 Juillet 2004)

mephisto_fr a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre, je teste tout ça... Et ça ne marche pas !!
> Je peux naviguer "en avant" dans les menus, MAIS je ne peux pas revenir en arrière !!!
> J'ai vu sur ce forum une personne avec le même problème mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé


Tu fais sûrement allusion au post de Foguenne. Je crois qu'il a finalement décidé de renvoyer l'iPod défectueux à Apple et d'en acheter un chez le revendeur du coin.



			
				mephisto_fr a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez que la FNAC aura un autre mini ipod sous la main pour me l'échanger ???


Pas de soucis pour échange à la FNAC... si leur reste des minis en stock. Le mieux est de -vite-aller voir...

Bon courage.


----------



## tornade13 (26 Juillet 2004)

Humm je m'aperçois qu'il y'a un sacré pourcentage d'ipod mini foireux la !! sur MaG et sur d'autres sites beaucoup font part de défauts plus ou moins gênant nécessitant parfois le retour obligatoire, bref rien de bon pour l'instant   

Je vais attendre encore un peu moi  :mouais:


----------



## obportus (27 Juillet 2004)

Si ça peut te rassurer tornade13, j'ai craquer samedi après-midi alors que je promenait à la fnac et mon ipod mini fonctionne très bien.
Ben oui, sur les forums, on entends beaucoup plus souvent ceux qui ont des soucis que ceux qui n'en ont pas.

Par contre mephisto_fr, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème pour te le faire reprendre à la fnac si tu ne perds pas de temps. Ben oui, c'est satisfait ou remboursé. Quand j'ai acheté le miens, c'était le dernier mais ils devaient être livré à nouveau aujourd'hui. Bon courage.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juillet 2004)

Faut aussi le dire quand ca va


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

bouh, bin moi je ne peux même poas savoir s'il marche, il est predu dans la nature, le tracking est muet alors qu'il est censé avoir été confié à TNT le 19...
Ceci dit, ne serait-ce que le problème de la colle révèle quand même un lancement en trombe pour respecter le délai annonçé...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juillet 2004)

TNT il assure pas trop je trouve


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

Il est logique que ceux qui sont déçus fassent plus de bruit que ceux qui sont satisfaits 

Le mien, enlevé à la Fnac hier, fonctionne très bien


----------



## mandrax_fr (27 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, ne serait-ce que le problème de la colle révèle quand même un lancement en trombe pour respecter le délai annonçé...


Je ne vois pas ou il y a de lancement en trombe ???
Le mini ipod etant sorti aux USA depuis 4 mois, les usines d'assemblages sont à présent rodées. Le pb de colle serait exclusivement sur des modèles achetés chez des revendeurs (Fnac, Darty, Apple Center....) je sais pas si les personnes qui ont recu leur mini de l'applestore ont eu ce meme souci, perso moi j'ai pas eu de colle toute dégueux sur la rouroue de mon mini , et heureusement 


En ce qui concerne Mephisto, ce qu'il a oublié de vous dire, c'est que lorsqu'il est allé à la fnac et que le mec du SAV a pris le mini ipod entre ses mains, ba le problème de la touche menu a disparu comme par enchantement, alala ils sont forts ces gars du SAV FNAC, il te répare un mini ipod juste à la force de leur esprit


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juillet 2004)

Ben je crois que c'est clair, juste une question la garantie pour l'iPod est mondiale


----------



## Steph88 (28 Juillet 2004)

Mon mini ipod rose marche très bien après avoir été changé à la fnac une fois. 
J'en suis très contente et en plus il est beau.


----------



## akufen (29 Juillet 2004)

Le mien est vert et malgrés la couche de colle sur la molette il fonctionne très bien.  


Et ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut augmenter volume je le trouve un peu faible surtout dans le métro?         

merci d'avance.


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

y'a pas mal de posts sur le volume, fais une p'tite recherche
ou va aussi sur ipodfanatic.com


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est vert et malgrés la couche de colle sur la molette il fonctionne très bien.
> 
> 
> Et ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut augmenter volume je le trouve un peu faible surtout dans le métro?
> ...


 Il est possible d'augmenter le gain audio en passant par le menu caché.
Mais peut-être pourrais-tu commencer par utiliser un _vrai_ casque ?


----------



## mki (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon mini, sauf que comme par magie après avoir contacté l'AppleStore et avoir débuté une procédure d'échange mon mini refonctionne parfaitement.

Une astuce pour revenir en arrière quand le bouton "menu" ne fonctionne pas consiste à garder le bouton "menu" enfoncé et avec l'autre main d'activer et désactiver le "Hold" plusieurs fois de suite et on remonte à chaque fois d'un menu.

Avec un peu de change ton mini finira comme le mien par se décider à fonctionner


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

Mon premier Mini est reparti ce matin avec le monsieur de chez TNT.
L'autre est impeccable, un bijoux.   

(c'est toujours râlent d'avoir un problème avec un nouveau appareil mais bon, ce n'est pas la fin du monde, c'est logique qui y aie quelques soucis.)


----------



## akufen (30 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible d'augmenter le gain audio en passant par le menu caché.
> Mais peut-être pourrais-tu commencer par utiliser un _vrai_ casque ?



Pour le vrai casque tu parles de quel type de casque car si c'est type pour Hifi j'ai peur que cela bouffe toute la batterie, j'ai vus sur le forum un sujet sur les casques Coss ou Kross, mais je ne les trouve pas beau, :mouais: 
Enfin à voir?

Je vais essayer dès ce soir le menus caché pour le niveau de son, je donnerai le résultat. 

Merci pour les infos.


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Pour le vrai casque tu parles de quel type de casque car si c'est type pour Hifi j'ai peur que cela bouffe toute la batterie, j'ai vus sur le forum un sujet sur les casques Coss ou Kross, mais je ne les trouve pas beau, :mouais:
> Enfin à voir?
> 
> Je vais essayer dès ce soir le menus caché pour le niveau de son, je donnerai le résultat.
> ...


J'ai parlé de vrai casque car il est indéniable que le casque fourni est de mauvaise qualité... C'est tout. 
Après tu as le choix ; écouteurs, casque fermé ou semi-ouvert, etc....
Concernant les perfs batterie en fonction du casque, je n'ai pas d'infos...


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

dailleurs sans vouloir trop dévier du sujet savez vous a toute fin ou on peut trouver des mousses pour casques sony?
merci et pardon!


----------



## akufen (30 Juillet 2004)

il est où le menu caché même en suivant scrupuleusement vos indications, la pomme apparait à l'endroit et au bout d'un moment elle bouge et reviend très vite mais dans le même sens et j'arrive sur le menu normal du mini.

Je répète la manip menu +bouton du milieu = pomme qui apparait à l'endroit et à ce moment j'appuie sur le bonton pour revenir en arrière + bouton du milieu = menu du mini  

Pourquoi je  l'ai pas  et peut être je fais une mauvaise manip!

Comment je vais faire pour augmenter le débit du volume moi    

Quelqu'un à une idée?

Merci!!!


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juillet 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Comment je vais faire pour augmenter le débit du volume moi


 Je ne sais pas si la manip' est encore d'actualité (je suis tout à fait satisfait de mon volume ) mais je sais que le truc consistait à télécharger le firmare US depuis le site US de la pomme. Il n'ont pas la même loi qu'en France en ce qui concerne le volume... Ensuite, tu peux utiliser la langue française sans souci.

 Essaie ! Tu nous diras si ça fonctionne toujours


----------



## akufen (30 Juillet 2004)

ok dès que j'arrive chez moi, je suis au taf mais on est d'accord, je veux pas avoir l'air trop débile mais     que dois je telecharger exactement ça  s'appelle Firmware,  hum, hum...      

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Vincent_D (30 Juillet 2004)

J'ai commandé hier sur mac partner un ipod rose pour ma chère. Livraison express par coursier 4 heures plus tard, nickel. Je le ramène à la maison, ma chère l'ouvre toute exciter. Et là, problème sur la touche menu, impossible de revenir en arrière, déception, panique à bord, surf en speed sur les forum pour comprendre. Gosh !!! Pas de solution. Je rappelle mac partner se matin, leur explique le problème et fonce à Levallois pour un échange. Coup de bol, ils peuvent me l'échanger. il leur en reste juste 1 et c'est un rose. Miracle. Je l'ouvre sur place, l'essaye. il marche nickel. Re-miracle. 
Je suis rentré à la maison et attend le retour de ma chère pour lui remettre l'objet tant désiré.

Bref, apparement, il y'a des petits soucis sur certain IPod. Donc mon conseil, c'est de l'ouvrir et de l'essayer sur les lieux même d'achat et de préference avec un vendeur pour qu'il procède à l'échange tout de suite en cas de soucis.

À noter que sur le premier, il n'y avait pas de protection sur la molette, mais du scotch sur la boite. Et sur le deuxième, l'inverse. je pense que l'assemblage des boites c'est fait dans le speed chez Apple.

Bon chance à tous (c'est un peu la roulette tonkinoise).

N.B. : Un peu galère mais ca vaut le coup, cette objet est une merveille.


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> ok dès que j'arrive chez moi, je suis au taf mais on est d'accord, je veux pas avoir l'air trop débile mais     que dois je telecharger exactement ça  s'appelle Firmware,  hum, hum...
> 
> Merci beaucoup.


Je maintiens l'éxistence du menu caché et je pense que c'est quand même plus siimple que de d/l un firmware from overseas. 
Si tu n'y arrive pas, tu peux comme l'a suggéré jpmiss essayé la procédure décrite sur iPodFanatic ...


----------



## akufen (30 Juillet 2004)

Alors là je suis un peu comment dire     j'ai essayé toutes les manips et rien n'y fait, je laisse tout de côté pour l'instant car ça m'énerve un peu.

Mais si je télécharge le firmware je vous tiendrai informé, voilà et merci encore.


je comprend pas là.


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juillet 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Mais si je télécharge le firmware je vous tiendrai informé, voilà et merci encore.
> je comprend pas là.


  tu télécharger le firmware ici et ensuite tu branches ton ipod et tu regardes ce qu'il te dit !


----------



## akufen (30 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour le lien mais cela ne fonctionne pas

 


Après installation sur mon pb, quand il affiche le soft je ne peux cliquer nul part, il ne me propose pas d'installation.

Que faire? mais encore une fois je ne suis pas une bête en info donc j'ai peut être fait une bétise.

merci encore.  je vais aller  dans un  apple center en pretextant que c'est pour mon frère qui vit aux US( ce qui est vrai d'ailleurs).


----------



## AntoineD (31 Juillet 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien mais cela ne fonctionne pas
> 
> Après installation sur mon pb, quand il affiche le soft je ne peux cliquer nul part, il ne me propose pas d'installation.


 Tiens... bizarre, il devrait au moins te proposer une remise à zéro de l'appareil... Tu pourrais faire un screenshot de l'écran qui apparait ? (faire pomme+maj+")

 Sinon, je pense que la combine que tu imagines a peu de chance de fonctionner...
 Autre astuce : as-tu pensé éventuellement à augmenter directement dans itunes le volume des morceaux que tu écoutes ?


----------



## akufen (31 Juillet 2004)

bonjour à tous, 

J'ai enfin accédé au menu caché, il ne faut pas attendre que la pomme à l'endroit apparaisse,  ensuite elle vient à l'endroit et après à l'envers.  
Donc dans  ce menu quand on va sur audio la mesure est de 120, mini acheté à Paris, on peu la déplacé à 127, et il y un test de son qui s'effectue avec un gros bruit bizarre, quand je sors du menu le pod ne conserve pas la mesure, par contre je fais les tests 120 et 127 le son est plus fort!

J'ai assu téléchargé le firmware comme on me l'avait conseillé, pas de différence apprarement, je ne suis pas encore allé dans le métro, c'est pour moi le meilleur test avec le gros bruit de fond.

En allant sur le site d'ipod fanatic, il ya un gros sujet sur le débridage mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient  résolu le problème, voilà merci encore pour toutes les infos je laisse ça de coté pendant un moment  ( vacances obliges)peut être que quelqu'un trouvera la solution.

Evidement si quelqu'un en sait plus n'hésitez pas.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2004)

euh, au fait t'as pensé à acheter des écouteurs "in ear", tout simplement ?


----------



## vincmyl (2 Août 2004)

Oui ou autres pas forcément des In ears


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2004)

ouah, une super intervention d'au moins une demi-ligne pour répondre à un type qui pose une question à une autre...

et dire que la signature est plus  lognue !!   

et à part ça ? :hein:


----------



## akufen (3 Août 2004)

Et non je n'ai pas changé les écouteurs mais j'attends Apple expo, mais bizarrement après toutes ces manipulations j'ai l'impression que le son a monté, mais je pense que c'est très subjectif et encore une fois, je ne l'ai pas encore essayé dans le metro(vacances), mais j'imagine qu'un "fou" de pod trouvera la solution.


Voilà merci  encore et si j'en sais plus je n'hésiterai pas à vous en faire part.

A+.A.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Août 2004)

Merci pour les réflexions


----------



## Lio70 (5 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

L'enthousiasme de l'après-Expo a finalement confirmé mon envie d'acquérir un iPod mini. Sitôt rentré de Paris hier, j'ai foncé chez Cami à Liège pour m'en acheter un doré.

Problème dès la première utilisation: le bouton Menu ne fonctionne pas lorsqu'il s'agit de remonter l'arborescence des menus. J'essaye encore de nombreuses fois sans succès. Puis je tombe sur ce thread en faisant une recherche. Je suis bien en firmware 1.1 mais la manip renseignée pour obtenir la pomme inversée et les tests ne fonctionne pas.

Et puis là, subitement, depuis 5 minutes, ça fonctionne. Puis-je en rester là ou vaut-il mieux rapporter l'appareil au magasin?

Merci.


----------



## Lio70 (5 Septembre 2004)

Le bonheur fut de courte durée. Le bouton Menu ne fonctionne plus. J'ai fait une restauration de l'iPod mais...


----------

